# Tewkesbury flood damge to Motorhomes (sad story!)



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all
I'm working in Tewkesbury, and had a walk round town earlier (now it's accessible!)

Nosing around the Marquis site ... which is closed not surprisingly ... there must be 30 or so brand new or fairly recent mh's all labelled "Cat D". All write-offs I would guess. 

Looking inside the vans you can clearly see a layer of brown "silt" all over the floor. You can clearly see the water line marks above headlight level on many vans. 

In some cases the headlights are still full of flood water! Really sad ... there's some ex-lovely mh's in there.

Perhaps sadder, when talking to a couple of local folk who live in static homes behind Marquis, and therefore next to the river, is the loss of personal possessions in their homes - photos etc. Awful for them. 

There's also a small tourer van site next to the river there, again signs of damage and also (previously) submerged cars.... not nice.

Back to the mh's .... should I take a note of the reg nos of the vans that aren't brand new in case I end up buying one in a few years?  

Oh, and please send some bottled water to me at the address below .... some little rascal pee'd in the bowser.... 8O 

drive careful


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sad but we know what wants cutting off taking it was a male. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grout20 said:


> Nosing around the Marquis site ... which is closed not surprisingly ... there must be 30 or so brand new or fairly recent mh's all labelled "Cat D". All write-offs I would guess.
> 
> Back to the mh's .... should I take a note of the reg nos of the vans that aren't brand new in case I end up buying one in a few years?


This afternoon the insurance assessor came round to take away my father in laws mobility scooter which had been submerged in the floods along with several belonging to other residents at his retirement flats.

Two nights ago 2 of the scooters burst into flames and were completely destroyed. They were still up to their mudguards in water when it happened. His was not involved.

I hope that Marquis have disconnected the batteries of the flooded MHs in case they too have the same problem.

G


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

grout20 said:


> Hi all
> I'm working in Tewkesbury, and had a walk round town earlier (now it's accessible!)
> 
> Nosing around the Marquis site
> drive careful


I've heard quite a bit about Marquis, but does anyone know how Freedom American motorhomes have gone on?
They're on the industrial estate just outside the centre of Tewksbury.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grout20,
I help out at the Mill Avon Holiday Park in the office, which is the static and caravan park which surrounds Marquis. In fact it was 61 vans which were flooded on the Marquis site. All of the caravans on the caravan site were damaged beyond repair and all but one of the statics were damaged beyond repair. I have added a photograph in my photos which shows the devastation from the air. Click on my photos to view. The biggest problem for the people is that their homes have gone and many are scattered throughout the county in B&B etc. while the insurers sort things out. Some were not insured. Please give them a thought.
I will be there tomorrow cleaning up if you are around.
John


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

zaskar said:


> I've heard quite a bit about Marquis, but does anyone know how Freedom American motorhomes have gone on?
> They're on the industrial estate just outside the centre of Tewksbury.


I spoke to them yesterday Paul, they are fine - they didn't flood although many of their staff suffered property damage.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="LC1962
I spoke to them yesterday Paul, they are fine - they didn't flood although many of their staff suffered property damage.[/quote]

Thanks Linda, I like Nicky........apart from the fact that she managed to rape my back pocket for 60K !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

one would assume that if freedom were ok then so is john knight of knights motorcaravans just behind....lovely chap bought a motorhome of him a few years back and was very helpful and reasonable...


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all

JohnH ... amazing picture from the air you have there! I recognise all the mh's in the photo! Might bump in to you later this evening if you are around?

Zaskar ... yes Freedom were unaffected as far as I can see (see below too)

and Hannah29 ... somewhat spookily I know John Knight ... bought our (first) mh from him in Tewkesbury this time last year!! 

For anyone looking for a mh I'd recommend him. Really pleasant, helpful and we're pleased with both the mh and the deal. I used to pop in every now and again when I come back here in Tewkesbury (I'm from Hertfordshire) for a coffee. Always welcomes you, and gets a lot of repeat business from satisfied customers so can't be bad.

When I spoke to him recently, John is moving to a new site about half a mile a way. Not there yet though. Freedom have taken up John's space as they were next door neighbours.

If you are reading this John (Knight) ..... Hi!... can I have some more of your old MMM mags to read?! :lol: 

regards


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi John & Grout20. We have stayed on the CC site at Tewksebury but not for a few years. I seem to remember it was very low lying, do you know if it survived the floods?
Cheers Sid


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi SidT

Yes, the CC site has been affected both a few weeks back when the flooding wasn't a bad as last week, and much more last week.

The road alongside the Abbey gets flooded and cuts the site off and then if it gets particularly bad it must get some parts of the site flooded itself. Site was cut off still last night. 

I noticed the CC Reception is built up off the ground, so it must have been planned for!

The cricket ground and car parks near the site are still flodded .... must have been under 4 foot of water.

Back towards the town, walking along some main streets, and past some of the old terraced cottages by the river you see furniture dumped outside the homes. Must have been awful to watch and not be able to do anything.

The Hotel I'm in has running water for shower and sanitation but bottled water in the rooms for drinking. Will takes ages to get back to normal.

All the more reason for me trying to get away in the mh to France in a couple of weeks!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Grout 20. Yes, we tried to book some years ago but the CC site was closed due to flooding and they had very little rain then so I can imagine what it is like now.
Cheers Sid


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Think I have found the first one of these on ebay!! HERE

Have a wee gander guys see if it is???


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Have a wee gander guys see if it is???


Looks like it.

Interesting that it says it is from 14 that were claimed for because of floods but it has not got any damage at all. Wonder why it was part of the claim if that is so ?

G


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Have a wee gander guys see if it is???
> ...


I wouldnt buy it.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Wupert said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


Wouldn't touch it with bargepole

There is 49 bidders to date. Description of the history sounds doubtful. Freind of a friend asked me to sell it ?????????????


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Think I have found the first one of these on ebay!! HERE
> 
> Have a wee gander guys see if it is???


I seem to remember reading in one of the recent motorhome magazines that all of the damaged vehicles were taxed in order to help identify the "damaged" motorhomes. A quick call to Marquis (I am sure they would help) with either the registration number or the VIN number will take the guesswork out of the matter.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm guessing this may be another one, looking at the website there's also an Autotrail Cheyenne

FleaBay

I suppose if i could get it for 1,500 it'd be a reasonable buy!!


----------

